# Cold Smoked Cheese On A Hot Summer Day



## meateater (Jul 16, 2011)

I picked up some cheese the store had on sale 50% off, my kind of deal. I loaded up one row in the AMNS with cherry and maple dust and got that going. Next the water pan filled with ice. Four hours of heavenly TBS before the drum hit 109° and had to pull it as I got one little drip of cheese in the water pan.  I started at 5:30 this morning before it got to hot. So can you smoke cheese on a summer day? Yes you can. Enjoy.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 16, 2011)

I have 4 blocks of cheddar to smoke. Waiting for a cloudy or rainy day.


----------



## realtorterry (Jul 16, 2011)

I was wanting to do that meself, BUT it's 165 in my smoker  chamber just sitting in the sun?


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice, colby jack is pretty mild, I like the extra dimension of flavor from the smoke!


----------



## meateater (Jul 16, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I have 4 blocks of cheddar to smoke. Waiting for a cloudy or rainy day.


 Al if you start it early enough you should be ok. I'm in the desert and it worked for me. I smoked on my patio and was good until the sun started hitting the smoker. 




realtorterry said:


> I was wanting to do that meself, BUT it's 165 in my smoker  chamber just sitting in the sun?


Your not to far from me, you should be able to smoke some.Even a cardboard box on a table would work if you start early enough and put it on the west side out of the sun. 




smokinstevo27 said:


> Nice, colby jack is pretty mild, I like the extra dimension of flavor from the smoke!


Thanks Steveo, I never smoked colby before so I'm curious to the outcome. But hey any cheese is good in my book.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 16, 2011)

Looks great!

I am waiting for a sale like that...

   Craig


----------



## meateater (Jul 16, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I am waiting for a sale like that...
> 
> Craig


They have Kroger on sale quite often my way, first time I've seen Tillamook at 3.99. I just wished they had the white cheddar.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 16, 2011)

Great looking cheese there, Meat !!!

Looks perfect from here !

Bear


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jul 16, 2011)

I had one of the best cheeses I've ever tasted the other day. It was a Spanish Cheese called Murcia al vino. Its a goat cheese soaked in wine from the region. I wish I could afford it more often and was thinking how  good it might be smoked. Drunken Goat Cheese is the nick name for it, out of this world.


----------



## meateater (Jul 16, 2011)

smokinstevo27 said:


> I had one of the best cheeses I've ever tasted the other day. It was a Spanish Cheese called Murcia al vino. Its a goat cheese soaked in wine from the region. I wish I could afford it more often and was thinking how  good it might be smoked. Drunken Goat Cheese is the nick name for it, out of this world.


They have a cheese station at the Smith's I shop at and they have a daily cheese for sampling, I had something like that. It was purple in color at called goat something........ it was good !


----------



## xjcamaro (Jul 16, 2011)

I smoked a few blocks last week with my soldering iron tin can method, temps got up a little over 100* so when one block started sagging pretty good through the grate after 4 hours i grabbed everything out and stuck them in the freezer for an hour then back in the smoker for a couple more hours. I did this all by accident but it worked out really well and tastes even better. Probably the best ive done. Maybe give it a try next time when the temps get high.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jul 16, 2011)

This one has a purple rind it may be the same cheese. Drunken goat cheese is easier to say than Murcia al vino (for me at least) haha. Its like twenty five dollars a lb but it gets marked down sometimes fifty percent.

 


meateater said:


> They have a cheese station at the Smith's I shop at and they have a daily cheese for sampling, I had something like that. It was purple in color at called goat something........ it was good !


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 17, 2011)

smokinstevo27 said:


> This one has a purple rind it may be the same cheese. Drunken goat cheese is easier to say than Murcia al vino (for me at least) haha. Its like twenty five dollars a lb but it gets marked down sometimes fifty percent.


Drunken Goat Cheese------$25 per pound???

Must be using good Vino to get those goats Drunk!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 17, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Drunken Goat Cheese------$25 per pound???
> 
> Must be using good Vino to get those goats Drunk!!!!
> 
> ...


Was that a "Drunk Who Bought The Goat Cheese"!?!?!?!

LOL!!

GREAT Looking Cheese Mike!

IMHO - I think cheese smokes better when there's a little "Sweat" on it.  Not 100% sure, but I've noticed better smoke, when it just starts to sweat.  SOB noticed this too.

TJ


----------



## meateater (Jul 17, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Was that a "Drunk Who Bought The Goat Cheese"!?!?!?!
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Todd, I think it takes on more smoke also when it sweats, sure smelled like it did. I would have smoker longer but they were ready to start dripping. :)


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jul 17, 2011)

I would have to be drunk to have the courage to tell my wife I bought $25 a lb cheese lol.

 


TJohnson said:


> Was that a "Drunk Who Bought The Goat Cheese"!?!?!?!
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> ...


----------

